# Champion of the Fists



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

hello this is my first piece of warhammer 40k writing, please write all your ideas on how to improve it and whats wrong with it, it will help me a great deal

Champion of the Fists

Sigismund leant forward and thrust his seething blade into the chest plate of his opponent, the energy of his sword cracking the adamantium in two. The champion fell to his knees bleeding profusely and growling in rage. Sigismund snarled and swung his sword, decapitating him. The Astartes around him were growing angrier by the second, the inferno around them glinting of off their gunmetal coloured armour. Sigismund straightened his posture, in his yellow terminator armour he towered above them, but the odds were at least 100-1. The Iron warrior’s faces were hidden behind their helmets but Sigismund could feel the malice and hatred pouring from them.

“Your champion is dead traitors!” he shouted, his helmet amplifying his voice. “None shall stand in the way of the Emperor’s legions! And I am the Emperors champion, chosen to slay your foul leaders and elites, be warned for you shall receive no mercy from me.” 

He turned as if saying that they were of no importance. Sigismund strode away, the rubble crunching and grinding under his heavy weight. A bolter shell detonated on his leg plate, another followed and another, before bolter shells were being spat all around him. He groaned and turned round to face the charging Iron warriors, he started to run at them. By the time he was barely two meters away he could see the uneasiness among them, they were scared to face the captain who had slain their champion so easily. He raised his sword and brought it down on a sergeant’s head, he then swung left and sliced another traitor’s armoured arm clean off, he followed through and stabbed another straight through his chest. This could get dull very fast thought Sigismund as he cleaved a passage through their ranks, blood spattering his black and white heraldry. 

He shouted, “For the Emperor! For Dorn!”
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
“For the Emperor!” a voice shouted above the melee as clear as crystal glass, Viktor glanced in that direction and saw his captain standing on top of a mound of dead World eaters. Nothing seemed to touch him, bolter shells were screaming past but he was unscathed. 

Viktor took up the cry, “For the Emperor!”

He parried a blow from a sergeant holding a whirling chainsword and stabbed him through the neck, kicking the body away he shouted again and again, before long all his squad were chanting it. The Blood angels would hold this gate, they would not fail, if they did, the greatest battle in the history of terra would be over a lot sooner. Viktor carried on shouting as he killed traitor after traitor, soon almost the entire company was in a frenzy of chanting and killing. A titan appeared on the horizon, it charged up its Gatling blaster and fired hundreds of energy blasts at the defences, before long another appeared and another, striding through the battlefield like gods of old. Viktor saw them and his shoulders sagged, the forces of the Imperium had only two titans in this sector, and these were Warhounds, the ones on the horizon were Reaver pattern. 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Sigismund ran towards the gate, he had to be back for the defence. Bolter shells flew past him; occasionally a traitor would throw himself at Sigismund, only to be struck down. He had hunted down the two champions of most worth and had won, he now needed to rest and be ready for the biggest battle of the Imperium’s illustrious life. He reached the gate, it opened a fraction and he slid through.
“Sigismund!” cried Xavier “I’m glad you made it, I was afraid they would have beaten you” he smiled, but only slightly
Sigismund looked down at his weathered and beaten armour, it was almost fully red with traitor’s blood and the white of his heraldry was now pink. Not a single surface was unscratched or chipped and his shield had three huge gouges cut into it like a wild beast had attacked him.
“I’ve seen better days friend, and from the look of it, so has my armour” he chuckled and walked with Xavier to the armoury. The massive halls were adorned with skulls and statues that were millennia old, no matter how many times Sigismund walked down them he always gazed in wonder and awe. The walk to the armoury was a short one and Sigismund was glad for that, he was weary and injured in a number of places. When he got to the armoury he had his armour taken by serfs, and laid out on cloths to be repaired and repainted. He then sat down, an apothecary looked over and knelt beside him, he then attended to his wounds.
“What’s your name?” he asked the apothecary
“Phoelenus my captain” the marine replied, looking Sigismund in the eyes. Sigismund liked that, it was a sign of strength.
“Phoelenus, I want you to be with me and my company in the battle, I need a good apothecary and you seem to be one”
“My captain, what about Calin? He is your companies’ apothecary”
“He will need help Phoelenus, you can be that help. We will be were the fighting is thickest, we will stand were it is hardest to stand, can you do this brother?”
“I will try with all my heart and bodily strength Captain”
Sigismund smiled “that’s all I can ask of you brother, but don’t forget your mind” he said tapping his forehead. “That’s were most of a soldier’s strength comes from, don’t forget it”
“I won’t captain” Phoelenus looked determined as he promised that one thing.
“Good, now move on to others Phoelenus” Sigismund commanded “they are in greater need”
Phoelenus nodded and moved on. Sigismund got up and wandered through the passages of the palace until he found an empty billet. He lay down and pondered, he knew there would be more fighting before the night was done, he knew there would be no end unless these traitors were destroyed to the last man. He would fight them, he would kill them and save Terra from them, he was the Emperor’s champion and it was his duty.


----------

